# Briggs 305cc and 342cc



## donpaq2000 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have a chance to buy a 2 year old Ariens Deluxe 30 with the Briggs and Stratton 305cc engine. Has anyone had any experience with this engine? How does it compare to the 342cc? Anyone know the torque numbers for these 2 engines? How about how these engines compare to the 306cc that Ariens uses now in the Deluxe 30. I was wondering what I should offer. They are asking $950. Thanks


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I cant help with the engine differences, I dont know much about new engines.
but I have some 2012 selling price data:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

and a 2012 Deluxe 30 sold for $1,300 to $1,400 when new, so two years later I would say $950 is a good price.

And the 305cc is one of the very last Briggs engines made in the USA. I would much rather have the US-made Briggs than a Chinese made Briggs, just because of the principal of it, regardless of the cc's. You have found one of the very last 100% made in the USA snowblowers ever made..they are no longer being made new. (ALL 2-stage snowblowers, by all manufactures, now have Chinese engines on them.) I am going to be looking for one of these models in 20 years or so!  (I cant afford one now.)

Scot


----------



## donpaq2000 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks Scot! I too always like to buy American if it's possible. I just went to your website and it is very informative...great job!!


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a D28+ with a rare 305cc B&S 14.5 ft/lb , its one mean machine. A rare find I have,the Orange Crusher chews everything mother nature can throw down.


----------



## donpaq2000 (Sep 13, 2014)

I ended up pulling the trigger on the Deluxe 30 with the 305cc Briggs engine. I got it for $800. It started right up and sounds good. I was wondering about the gas. It has gas in it and I'm assuming it has been in there since last winter. Should I let it run dry and put fresh gas in or can I just add new gas and stabilizer? Thanks.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

donpaq2000 said:


> I ended up pulling the trigger on the Deluxe 30 with the 305cc Briggs engine. I got it for $800. It started right up and sounds good. I was wondering about the gas. It has gas in it and I'm assuming it has been in there since last winter. Should I let it run dry and put fresh gas in or can I just add new gas and stabilizer? Thanks.


Ideally, it would be best to drain the carburetor and fuel tank, then run it with fresh gas with Seafoam or a similar product to clean the carb from the old gas


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If it runs fine I wouldn't mess with it. Maybe on your first use just run it till it dies to get the old gas out or just top it up and let it mix.


----------

